# 3-2-2-3 schedule?



## Old River Rat (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone wOrk it? Benefits and dislikes about it?


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

I've worked shift work for over thirty years, but never this one.

I like to put my time in, then get decent time off. I was offered this schedule once but I didn't think it worked for me

But, different strokes for different folks. It may be an easy schedule to work if it fits into your lifestyle.

Good luck and let us know.


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

I worked it for about a year, Granted you still get your two weekends off out of every 4 but Id much rather have my dupont schedule with the 7 day long change


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

I work it, likes there are 2 fridays a week and only 3 nites in a row .Dislikes its a short 3 days off .Its better than a kick in the butt.We can have the middle of the week to fish is good.It is not as goos as the dupont schedule .


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

I work it now.....


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Old River Rat said:


> Anyone wOrk it? Benefits and dislikes about it?


I work it and it is not that bad. To me it is WAY better than 4 on 4 off. I would MUCH rather have the Dupont schedule but its what we work. I like it because every other weekend you are off Friday, Saturday, Sunday. As stated it is a short 3 days but not bad. Gives me time in the week to fish allot and miss some of the crowds.


----------



## fabian31268 (Jul 31, 2005)

wife works 3 1/2 on 3 1/2 off dont bad for us.


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

I work it, and have for the last 10+ years. It's the only rotating shift schedule I've worked, so I don't have anything to compare it to. Some of the other operators have for years been pushing to change to the Dupont schedule. Well, they finally had a vote, and the Dupont schedule won, so we'll be changing to it in January. I voted to keep the current schedule, but I'll just have to see how the Dupont schedule works out. Why are they changing yours to the 3-2-2-3 anyway?


----------



## Old River Rat (Dec 29, 2007)

There not changing ours....I just recently got hired on with a new company and we were asked what location we might be interested in and one of the facilities works the 3-2-2-3 schedule. And the other location works the dupont schedule. I've always liked wanted to work the dupont sched. but I really liked this location...however they were going to vote on going to a modified dupont sched....


----------



## Leather (Oct 27, 2009)

3-2-2-3 for 16 yrs, it sux. dupont the last 4 yrs, you get your nites over with in the first two weeks after long change and get to sleep at night for 2 weeks until going back on nights. much better for the body's clock.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't post very often but I did work that schedule for a two year period. Now I work the Dupont schedule, have been for six years. For me, it stunk. Your body never gets a break. A couple guys liked it because they worked no more than three shifts in a row. Well, make it four shifts twice a month and you end up with a week off every month. Good trade off for me. And, most of the **** happens on your Mon-Thur day shift, you knock that out all at one time. For my job, its like the rest of the month is a cake walk. Almost like working just four shifts a month, OK well that may be simplifing a little too much but you get the point. Here's the best part about the 3-2-2-3 shift, its a pay check. Not something to overlook these days.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

Been on 3 2 2 3 for almost two years now and I love it. Couldn't imagine working days and nights. I'm straight nights.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

jaycook said:


> I don't post very often but I did work that schedule for a two year period. Now I work the Dupont schedule, have been for six years. For me, it stunk. *Your body never gets a break*. A couple guys liked it because they worked no more than three shifts in a row. Well, make it four shifts twice a month and you end up with a week off every month. Good trade off for me. And, most of the **** happens on your *Mon-Thur day shift, you knock that out all at one time*. For my job, its like the rest of the month is a cake walk. Almost like working just four shifts a month, OK well that may be simplifing a little too much but you get the point. Here's the best part about the 3-2-2-3 shift, its a pay check. Not something to overlook these days.


i agree.
Im hoping to get the dupont. Its hard trying to get some of the old timers to think about how much more easier it is. Not always flipping


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

C.Hern5972 said:


> i agree.
> Im hoping to get the dupont. Its hard trying to get some of the old timers to think about how much more easier it is. Not always flipping


We do 3 2 2 3 and go 2 weeks of days and 2 weeks of nites its ok .The dupont schedule showed too many accidents on friday nite back forklift ran through a wall by a ghost.???in a new building not being used wth.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bubba, 
There are ghost in these plants... You know that


----------

